
How to protect the future web from its founders' own frailty - jrl
http://boingboing.net/2016/06/24/how-to-protect-the-future-web.html
======
based2
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siren_(mythology)#Encounters_w...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siren_\(mythology\)#Encounters_with_the_Sirens)

